
Themer – Generates colourful themes for your development environment - prescojan
https://themer.dev/
======
prescojan
I found about this tool here:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/fz95d3/showoff_satu...](https://old.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/fz95d3/showoff_saturday_i_made_a_progressive_web_app/)

